# gccf or tica??



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

:confused1: hi all im in the middle of trying to sort out a prefix (!!!) :confused1: can anyone explain the differences between the GCCF and tica?? the pros and cons for both , also if a queen i purchase is registed as active with gccf and im registed with tica does that cause problems with the registration of any litters i may have ?sorry if i sound confused i have been on this all day and improper fuzzeled!!!
kind regards 
julie


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

purrlover said:


> :confused1: hi all im in the middle of trying to sort out a prefix (!!!) :confused1: can anyone explain the differences between the GCCF and tica?? the pros and cons for both , also if a queen i purchase is registed as active with gccf and im registed with tica does that cause problems with the registration of any litters i may have ?sorry if i sound confused i have been on this all day and improper fuzzeled!!!
> kind regards
> julie


GCCF is British, TICA is International. If you have a Queen registered with one the stud would also need to be registered with that organisation so that you can register the kittens.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> GCCF is British, TICA is International. If you have a Queen registered with one the stud would also need to be registered with that organisation so that you can register the kittens.


im sorry this is just not sinking in , its the first bit that im stuck on 
a potential breeding kitten is registered with her breeder with GCCF
i buy said kitten ..
im registerd with tica 
will the queen be tica reg or gccf reg or both?? im quitewell educated but this is just not sinking in .....
i get the bit about the stud got to be the same (reg as whatever the queen is)
sorry im not making any sense what so ever
julie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its horses for courses really, there are plus and minuses to both from what I can see. A lot of people dual register their cats with the GCCF and TICA, then choose who to register their kittens with. If you dual register your cats then you have to abide by the rules of both organisations. If you decide on TICA then you can export your GCCF registered queen into TICA, and I assume vice versa. Dual registering gives you the best of both worlds. I suppose it depends where you want to show, if at all. The GCCF will not allow you to show TICA registered cats/kittens, they have to also be registered with the GCCF. You can show your GCCF registered cat/kitten with TICA, but have to register them with TICA to collect any points awarded

I haven't looked at the GCCF rules yet, but I assume it may be the same, but certainly under TICA, you can register a litter of kittens with them, if the queen is TICA registered. The stud does not have to be registered with TICA



> ARTICLE TEN - Litter Registrations
> 310.1 A litter of kittens must be registered with TICA provided the dam
> of the litter is registered with TICA. If the sire of the litter is not registered with
> TICA but is registered with another association, a copy of his certified pedigree
> ...


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

purrlover said:


> im sorry this is just not sinking in , its the first bit that im stuck on
> a potential breeding kitten is registered with her breeder with GCCF
> i buy said kitten ..
> im registerd with tica
> will the queen be tica reg or gccf reg or both??


Hi Julie, you would need the breeder to register the breeding kitten with TICA or you would need to join the GCCF.

For instance I use TICA because I find it less stuffy and I got the name I wanted but I also registered with GCCF using a different prefix just in case anyone buying one of my cats for breeding wanted them registered there.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

For instance I use TICA because I find it less stuffy and I got the name I wanted but I also registered with GCCF using a different prefix just in case anyone buying one of my cats for breeding wanted them registered there.
__________________
now its starting to make sense.. thank you i really thought i was going crazy:mad2::mad2:
do i really need to wait 1 year with gccf ... i think with tica its almost instant 
well weeks only 
julie:aureola:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its a years membership with an affiliated cat club, to obtain a GCCF prefix. However, a lot of clubs will sign your form once you have paid your years membership, they don't make you wait a year. What breed(s) ? I am sure someone will be able to point you in the direction of a breed club that is willing to do that.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Actually that's not correct - you can register any kitten or cat with TICA whether or not either parent is regsitered with them. I've done it 
You just have to provide a pedigree and/or a registration certificate (from GCCF or another registering body)



Elmstar said:


> GCCF is British, TICA is International. If you have a Queen registered with one the stud would also need to be registered with that organisation so that you can register the kittens.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> Actually that's not correct - you can register any kitten or cat with TICA whether or not either parent is regsitered with them. I've done it
> You just have to provide a pedigree and/or a registration certificate (from GCCF or another registering body)


eh??? so if my queen is gccf and the studs gccfi could reg their kittens as tica??

sorry once more for being dense! lol


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Its a years membership with an affiliated cat club, to obtain a GCCF prefix. However, a lot of clubs will sign your form once you have paid your years membership, they don't make you wait a year. What breed(s) ? I am sure someone will be able to point you in the direction of a breed club that is willing to do that.


hi its the british shorthaired cat clubs ive found my local one ive emailed , im awaiting their reply as we speak!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

purrlover said:


> eh??? so if my queen is gccf and the studs gccfi could reg their kittens as tica??
> 
> sorry once more for being dense! lol


http://tica.org/members/publications/reg_rules.pdf


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the link Saikou , but i surrender, i cannot take anymore in tonight:yikes:i will read it tomorrow properly when my heads not spinning ...
i might have some chance of processing the info another day 
thanks again
julie


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

I register with TICA I hold my prefix also with TICA. I have females that are registered with the GCCF and I imported them over to TICA it cost about $15.00 per cat, you can find a form on line to import your cat to TICA, also if you go to outside stud and the stud is registered with the GCCF and not TICA you can still register the kittens you have to do an individual registration for them and provide a certified signed pedigree of the sire when you submit the registration form. 

With TICA I like the fact I can e-mail over my paperwok and it comes back in the post, I am terrible for mailing things out so the GCCF just does not work for me, I also like the fact you can register an entire litter with TICA and just give people their blue slips to send off that again can be done via e-mail.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

DiamondDust said:


> I register with TICA I hold my prefix also with TICA. I have females that are registered with the GCCF and I imported them over to TICA it cost about $15.00 per cat, you can find a form on line to import your cat to TICA, also if you go to outside stud and the stud is registered with the GCCF and not TICA you can still register the kittens you have to do an individual registration for them and provide a certified signed pedigree of the sire when you submit the registration form.
> 
> With TICA I like the fact I can e-mail over my paperwok and it comes back in the post, I am terrible for mailing things out so the GCCF just does not work for me, I also like the fact you can register an entire litter with TICA and just give people their blue slips to send off that again can be done via e-mail.


Ok thanks that makes perfect sense this morning !!! you explained it wonderfully!!!:thumbup:


----------

